# 2021 Bulls Bay 1700 ~ Sea Foam Green Color ~ Suzuki 90hp ~ Aluminum Trailer ~ NEW IN-STOCK...



## Uptown Marine (Aug 3, 2011)

*2021 BULLS BAY 1700 BAY CENTER CONSOLE IN SEA FOAM GREEN HULL COLOR ~ POWERED BY A SUZUKI 90HP 4STROKE OUTBOARD ~ 2 LIVE WELLS ~ BENCH SEAT AT HELM ~ SINGLE AXLE ALUMINUM TRAILER WITH SPARE & SWING AWAY TONGUE... 

PRICE $27,980.00

FINANCING AVAILABLE! 

CALL 281 - 907 - 7000 OR EMAIL [email protected]

MORE PICTURES AVAILABLE AT www.uptownmarine.com 






































































































































*


----------

